# Assembly of God Church, Alfreton, Derbyshire, October 2019



## HughieD

*1. The History*
Very little history I can find on this place. Originally the building appears to have been an18th century manor house. It was then, at some point, converted into a Pentecostal Assembly of God church. Due to the lack of info on the place it’s hard to pin down when it ceased to function as a place of worship. The last reference I could find was 2013. Although, in places, it looks like it’s been left longer than that. But whatever its story, this was a really special place to explore.

*2. The Explore*
It was a really, really wet day. To the point that I nearly bailed. Having successfully visited a nearby site myself and @Bikin Glynn moved on to this place. I’d been past it a few times, but it was only when I saw @_motionlessinmike and his recent report that I put two and two together. The place has obviously been empty for some time, but it is in very good condition. It’s in a very exposed position and entry was reasonably difficult and, erm, exposed. Even when we were in we were very conscious of being seen. But wow. What a place. It’s a really maze with many rooms over three floors. And no fewer than five pianos and organs. Overall, a fantastic place.

*3. The Pictures*

First room we came to was panelled:


img3827 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Really loved this room with its vintage posters:


img3831 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Creepers at the window:


Derbyshire Church 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And paint supplies:


img3834 by HughieDW, on Flickr

In the next room was an old free-standing bath and a dodgy floor:


img3839 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Up-stairs and there’s some serious decay:


img3843 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Derbyshire Church 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And lovely wallpaper:


img3852 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Then down, along and up to this gem of a room.


img3853 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3855 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3858 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Derbyshire Church 12 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On to the first of three rooms of worship on the first floor:


img3865 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3861 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Derbyshire Church 15 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Genuinely surprised piano tuning came in at only £16 in 1980/81:


img3863 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Derbyshire Church 20 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Derbyshire Church 22 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The room next door had this beaut of a piano in it:


img3867 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Derbyshire Church 24 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And this one:


img3868 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Derbyshire Church 30 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3870 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3872bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

He died on the cross for our sins, you know?


Derbyshire Church 27 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And on to the third room:


img3874 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Derbyshire Church 33 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Derbyshire Church 34 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Back downstairs:


Derbyshire Church 37 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3879 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3880 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And into the main room of worship which was in complete darkness:


img3882 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3886 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Derbyshire Church 40 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Derbyshire Church 44 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Derbyshire Church 45 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And finally, the ante room off to the side:


Derbyshire Church 41 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Derbyshire Church 42 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin

A nice church with a lot of interesting features. Needs a little repair but it's not bad. I like those blue and white enamel pails.


----------



## smiler

That's a cracking find Hugh, a few nice bygones left behind all of little value, but nice to see, Nice One, Thanks


----------



## RedX_unleashed

Great stuff, as usual


----------



## UrbanX

Lovely derp! You've captured some really nice details there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blackjackjim42

Nice to see this place open again, some excellent shots to be had in there , nice shots and report


----------



## HughieD

blackjackjim42 said:


> Nice to see this place open again, some excellent shots to be had in there , nice shots and report



Cheer blackjackjim42. Much appreciated.


----------



## HarrisonaPhotos

*Excellent*



HughieD said:


> *1. The History*
> Very little history I can find on this place. Originally the building appears to have been an18th century manor house. It was then, at some point, converted into a Pentecostal Assembly of God church. Due to the lack of info on the place it’s hard to pin down when it ceased to function as a place of worship. The last reference I could find was 2013. Although, in places, it looks like it’s been left longer than that. But whatever its story, this was a really special place to explore.
> 
> *2. The Explore*
> It was a really, really wet day. To the point that I nearly bailed. Having successfully visited a nearby site myself and @Bikin Glynn moved on to this place. I’d been past it a few times, but it was only when I saw @_motionlessinmike and his recent report that I put two and two together. The place has obviously been empty for some time, but it is in very good condition. It’s in a very exposed position and entry was reasonably difficult and, erm, exposed. Even when we were in we were very conscious of being seen. But wow. What a place. It’s a really maze with many rooms over three floors. And no fewer than five pianos and organs. Overall, a fantastic place.
> 
> *3. The Pictures*
> 
> First room we came to was panelled:
> 
> 
> img3827 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> Really loved this room with its vintage posters:
> 
> 
> img3831 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> Creepers at the window:
> 
> 
> Derbyshire Church 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> And paint supplies:
> 
> 
> img3834 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> In the next room was an old free-standing bath and a dodgy floor:
> 
> 
> img3839 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> Up-stairs and there’s some serious decay:
> 
> 
> img3843 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Derbyshire Church 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> And lovely wallpaper:
> 
> 
> img3852 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> Then down, along and up to this gem of a room.
> 
> 
> img3853 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> img3855 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> img3858 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Derbyshire Church 12 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> On to the first of three rooms of worship on the first floor:
> 
> 
> img3865 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> img3861 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Derbyshire Church 15 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> Genuinely surprised piano tuning came in at only £16 in 1980/81:
> 
> 
> img3863 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Derbyshire Church 20 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Derbyshire Church 22 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> The room next door had this beaut of a piano in it:
> 
> 
> img3867 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Derbyshire Church 24 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> And this one:
> 
> 
> img3868 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Derbyshire Church 30 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> img3870 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> img3872bw by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> He died on the cross for our sins, you know?
> 
> 
> Derbyshire Church 27 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> And on to the third room:
> 
> 
> img3874 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Derbyshire Church 33 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Derbyshire Church 34 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> Back downstairs:
> 
> 
> Derbyshire Church 37 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> img3879 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> img3880 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> And into the main room of worship which was in complete darkness:
> 
> 
> img3882 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> img3886 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Derbyshire Church 40 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Derbyshire Church 44 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Derbyshire Church 45 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> And finally, the ante room off to the side:
> 
> 
> Derbyshire Church 41 by HughieDW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Derbyshire Church 42 by HughieDW, on Flickr



great set 10/10


----------

